# Breakfast, lite?



## giggler (Dec 8, 2013)

I love a big breakfast of fried eggs, and all the rest. But I now find that durring the week, I just can't handle it. It makes me want to go to sleep.

I ride with a nice guy from Austria, a big fellow.

He likes fruit pastries at 10am. and says " Acht, no meat for breakfast!" then he eats this Huge lunch!

I wonder what other people eat for breakfast? something a bit lighter?

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 8, 2013)

Most often breakfast is leftovers from the night before. I'll also do bagels with cream cheese and nova. I usually reserve the "heavy" stuff for days off.


----------



## Addie (Dec 8, 2013)

If I go out for breakfast, it is a full breakfast with over easy eggs. At home one or two eggs soft boiled or scrambled. No meat or toast. Just the eggs and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 8, 2013)

Onion bagel with CC and nova, oatmeal or Cheerios with fruit, sausage, hash browns and eggs, fruit bread  (banana, cranberry, etc) and butter, french toast and bacon.  

Then on Tuesdays...


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 8, 2013)

It's usually just eggs, every morning.  I love eggs.  If I go out for breakfast they give you all that other stuff.  I bring it home and feed it to the dog.  He loves bacon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 8, 2013)

An Everything Bagel with cream cheese.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 8, 2013)

Low sodium V8 and a glass of skim milk for me.


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 8, 2013)

Piece of toast with peanut butter, cup of coffee, or a banana and coffee or a small bowl of "Better Oats"instant oatmeal ( a brand that doesn't get gluey)and a cup of coffee or a cup of coffee and a cup of coffee!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 8, 2013)

I have eggs and toast maybe once / week. Most commonly it's scramble eggs with a little onion, or a diced jalapeno and a little cheese. A heavy restaurant breakfast incl/ meat and potatoes about once q/ two weeks. All that fried goodness on one plate, somebody else made it and does the dishes. I like going out for breakfast the best, better than going out for dinner. 

During the summer I found I liked egg salad on toast for breakfast. 

Most days, it's coffee, some fruit or juice and that's it.

I think there's a "what did you have for breakfast" thread hanging around here somewhere.   Might be good for ideas too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 8, 2013)

Yum, egg salad on toast sounds divine!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 8, 2013)

I often have cheese on toast for breakfast. Chopped hardboiled egg in last night's salad with mayo instead of dressing. I used to do that a lot when I was doing low carb. If I am too hungry to spend any time on getting the meal ready, whole grain organic flakes with milk. If the mood strikes me, oatmeal with raisins and milk.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 8, 2013)

Addie said:


> If I go out for breakfast, it is a full breakfast with over easy eggs. At home one or two eggs soft boiled or scrambled. No meat or toast. Just the eggs and a cup of coffee.


 "Eggs with coffee" made me smile. I'm a confirmed tea drinker - not just the odd cup everyday - as many as 10 cups a day! I like coffee but it's more of a treat for me. However, tea does not go with eggs - it HAS to be coffee. Don't know what it is but if you have them together both the tea and the eggs taste peculiar.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 8, 2013)

I am not at my best first thing in the morning - No, let's be honest here - I'm the Creature From the Black Lagoon! A cup of tea and don't anyone speak to me is as good as it gets. So I tend to have breakfast mid morning, about 10 o'clock when I've managed to arrive at Fairly Human.

 Usually toast and marmalade or porridge or cereal with milk. If lunch is going to be late or missed I might have scrambled eggs on my toast or a bacon sandwich.


----------



## Addie (Dec 8, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Onion bagel with CC and nova, oatmeal or Cheerios with fruit, sausage, hash browns and eggs, fruit bread  (banana, cranberry, etc) and butter, french toast and bacon.
> 
> Then on Tuesdays...



My second husband loved a big breakfast. I never minded fixing it for him. He was one of those folks who appreciated when someone cooked for him. He had a huge appetite, stood 6'1" and weighed 140. Yet he could pack away food as if he were a sumo wrestler.


----------



## Addie (Dec 8, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> "Eggs with coffee" made me smile. I'm a confirmed tea drinker - not just the odd cup everyday - as many as 10 cups a day! I like coffee but it's more of a treat for me. However, tea does not go with eggs - it HAS to be coffee. Don't know what it is but if you have them together both the tea and the eggs taste peculiar.



Coffee is definitely a breakfast drink with eggs. Some folks count the number of cups of coffee they have a day. I count it by the pots.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 8, 2013)

I vary my breakfasts, everything from home made pancakes, or french toast, to 2 delicate, poached eggs, poached in salted water, or poached eggs poached in a poaching pan, with the cups dressed with butter, sometimes steamed eggs.  Sometimes I have a simple pbh, or pbj.  Once in a while, I'll make a yummy french omelet, while at other times, it will be an American-style omelet.  I love a bowl of shredded wheat, or oatmeal, or farina, or Red River hot cereal.  I've been known to eat cold leftovers, or a spaghetti sandwhich, with sauce.  If I have the biscuits already made, biscuits with sausage gravy has been known to cross my breakfast plate, as has been a simple crushed tomato with browned ground beef on toast.  I've even had torn bread in milk with sugar.  Another favorite is to take a piece of good bread, cover with honey, and let it soak in to give the bread that unique honey crunch.  BLT's on rye are another favorite breakfast, as is that wonderful sandwich that I can't remember the name of right now, you know, the one with two pieces of French Toast sandwiching swiss cheese and ham, oh, the Monte Kristo.  Give me a croissant with breakfast sausage and mutliple slices of American cheese for a great breakfast sandwich as well.  I've made Eggs Benedict a few times before going to work.

Can you tell that I love variety, and am an impulsive cook.  I make whatever I'm in the mood for.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


----------



## bbobson (Dec 8, 2013)

Never been a breakfast person.  Even now while I am out of work on short term disability I don't eat breakfast.  I have always started my day with work or the commute, but recently had started with having more of a meal at my first break and snacking during 'lunch'.
Given that, I have gotten a few good ideas for easy breakfasts that fit into my 'wake and go' method of starting the day.  Especially like the egg salad idea.
Coffee on the get up and go days but tea if I know I will have the time to really enjoy it, my time away from work it has definitely been tea.


----------



## Ari (Dec 9, 2013)

Bacon and eggs almost every morning. Delicious, carb free and more importantly, simple. I'm the very opposite of a morning person. If it's complicated, I don't want to cook it.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 24, 2014)

Breakfast is usually leftovers from the night before. But, I have been known to sling some hash and fry some eggs or some French toast or pancakes.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 24, 2014)

We usually do a fruit smoothie. Most times, it has yogurt, skim milk, some kind of fruit, ground flax seed. It varies a lot depending what we have around. I like to toss all kinds of things in there. Some days it works, some days I have to choke it down. Gf won't eat anything in the morning, but she will drink some thing I make for her. When you get set up right, it usually only takes a few minutes..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 24, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I am not at my best first thing in the morning - No, let's be honest here - I'm the Creature From the Black Lagoon! A cup of tea and don't anyone speak to me is as good as it gets. So I tend to have breakfast mid morning, about 10 o'clock when I've managed to arrive at Fairly Human.
> 
> Usually toast and marmalade or porridge or cereal with milk. If lunch is going to be late or missed I might have scrambled eggs on my toast or a bacon sandwich.



I'm with you, I can't eat on an empty stomach! 

I need a pot of black coffee, then I can think about breakfast and talk to intelligent people.  Pity the fool that runs up to me and starts jabbering first thing in the morning!

If I lived in a perfect world I would have a full breakfast with eggs, meat, fried potatoes, toast, and a big piece of pie, washed down with a large cold glass of milk every morning!

I usually have a piece of bacon and an egg or a bowl of oatmeal with a teaspoon of real maple syrup and a splash of skim milk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 24, 2014)

Wholewheat lightly toasted with a dab of butter and pineapple marmalade, coffee with cream and sugar.  Then I can think about eating.


----------



## biscotto (Sep 8, 2014)

I love breakfast, but I like to change it up. Toast with butter and jam or peanut butter or nutella, oatmeal with fruit and nuts, homemade muffins, croissants with jam, pancakes if I have the time, eggs with toast...always with coffee.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 8, 2014)

biscotto said:


> I love breakfast, but I like to change it up. Toast with butter and jam or peanut butter or nutella, oatmeal with fruit and nuts, homemade muffins, croissants with jam, pancakes if I have the time, eggs with toast...always with coffee.


Biscotto--many of us like to change it up for breakfast...I am somewhat predictable--two poached eggs (from the Girls), steamed greens (a mountain of them), and a whole grain or wild rice. Keeps me fueled until mid afternoon when I usually have a salad or fruit and yogurt, only eat a "hot meal" for supper a couple of times a week. I've learned to love breakfast.

If you haven't stumbled across the breakfast thread, here's the link:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/what-have-you-had-for-breakfast-lately-70240.html

If I make my grains beforehand, I can get my breakfast ready (thanks to the microwave) in about 8-10 minutes. I allow 20-25 minutes for breakfast. I will go out and feed the Girls while the greens are steaming.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 8, 2014)

Btw, biscotto, the Girls are the chickens CWS raises


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 8, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Btw, biscotto, the Girls are the chickens CWS raises


Oops...thought that was self-evident. I don't eat my hens--there are two kinds of chickens--the ones that lay eggs, and the others that are fried. Mine aren't fried (they all have names) and I bury them when they die. I know, I'm bad. But they all have personalities, and Myrtle is very serious about being DC's virtual Therapy Chicken. She likes the idea--doesn't require a flight suit! Who knew having chickens could be so much fun! 

Right now, I'm at the farm with Miss Betty White and baby (3-weeks old this week--a singleton, but MBW is only 14 months old--she did very well to hatch a chick. Chick is tentatively named Elizabeth). No wonder it takes me an hour to load the car--have to bring dog crate with MBW, baby, chick feed, momma feed, 2 dogs, cooler, computer, Internet box, clothes ... and the reverse at the other end. Doesn't everyone travel with a chicken ... well, maybe not in North America...except Mexico.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 8, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Oops...thought that was self-evident. I don't eat my hens--there are two kinds of chickens--the ones that lay eggs, and the others that are fried. Mine aren't fried (they all have names) and I bury them when they die. I know, I'm bad. But they all have personalities, and Myrtle is very serious about being DC's virtual Therapy Chicken. She likes the idea--doesn't require a flight suit! Who knew having chickens could be so much fun!
> 
> Right now, I'm at the farm with Miss Betty White and baby (3-weeks old this week--a singleton, but MBW is only 14 months old--she did very well to hatch a chick. Chick is tentatively named Elizabeth). No wonder it takes me an hour to load the car--have to bring dog crate with MBW, baby, chick feed, momma feed, 2 dogs, cooler, computer, Internet box, clothes ... and the reverse at the other end. Doesn't everyone travel with a chicken ... well, maybe not in North America...except Mexico.



Biscotto just joined the forum, so she may not have caught up on all the history yet


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 8, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Biscotto just joined the forum, so she may not have caught up on all the history yet


And, she's suffering from morning sickness...guess she and the Royals can expect a baby around the same time...all I get for babies are baby chicks.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 8, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> And, she's suffering from morning sickness...guess she and the Royals can expect a baby around the same time...all I get for babies are baby chicks.



Morning sickness? She said she's on bed rest - not the usual treatment for typical morning sickness. Bed rest usually comes later in a pregnancy, if it's necessary.


----------

